# Help please re: applying for (Subclass 570- 575) – Assessment Level 1



## Miss Mickey (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi There, I am hoping someone can help me, I have a few things regarding applying for my visa to study in Oz? 
1.Even though my accountancy course is 2 years, it clearly states on the immigration website I must have a return ticket back to the UK. Is this correct as I am under the impression return tickets are only valid for 1 year?? help please?
2. It states also that I must have proof that studying accountancy will guarantee a job back in the UK - how am I expected to get proof of this?
3. I currently have a car lease where I live in the UK ands when I move to Oz to study for 2 years a friend of mine is taking over the lease for teh remaining 6 months, as far as I am concerned this is not a burdent to me anymore so I will not be notifying the immigration of this on going lease, will this jepordise my visa, do the immigration do really indepth checks on what finance you still have outstanding?

Any help would be fantatsic!! I found the immigration website to be really vague - thank you in advance x


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Miss Mickey said:


> Hi There, I am hoping someone can help me, I have a few things regarding applying for my visa to study in Oz?
> 1.Even though my accountancy course is 2 years, it clearly states on the immigration website I must have a return ticket back to the UK. Is this correct as I am under the impression return tickets are only valid for 1 year?? help please?
> 2. It states also that I must have proof that studying accountancy will guarantee a job back in the UK - how am I expected to get proof of this?
> 3. I currently have a car lease where I live in the UK ands when I move to Oz to study for 2 years a friend of mine is taking over the lease for teh remaining 6 months, as far as I am concerned this is not a burdent to me anymore so I will not be notifying the immigration of this on going lease, will this jepordise my visa, do the immigration do really indepth checks on what finance you still have outstanding?
> ...


There's a lot of information on the web site and it does at times take a bit of effort to find out what will actually apply and particularly with student visas there has been recent history of international students not taking up reasonable accommodation and so there have been changes re extent of financial funding that is appropriate to students.
http://www.immi.gov.au/students/_pdf/student-living-costs.pdf is a general information announcement and then under visa eligibility sections you'll find more - Vocational Education and Training Sector: Temporary Visa (Subclass 572) - Assessment Level 1
With flights as on that link, you'll usually find a reference to funds for fares rather than actual tickets.
Where on the site did you find it actually specifying having a ticket?
And that studying will guarante you a job back in the UK?
With the car lease, it would obviously be better to have the lease assigned if possible and better for you legally too I imagine.
I would be surprised if Immi have the resources to check for that kind of detail but if queried you can give your explanation.


----------

